

Viinyl is About.me for music - arach
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/25/viinyl-is-about-me-for-music/

======
g0atbutt
Armine Saidi did an awesome job presenting this at Superconf. There was a live
feed, but I'm not sure if they will repost the event. If they do check it out.
He was the first presenter.

